# Parking Lot A$$holes



## B-Pecan (Sep 25, 2007)

Lanc3r said:


> BMWs are magnets for trouble. I have been broken into numerous times, and vandalized several. Baseball bats do cool things to sheet metal and glass.
> 
> Id say be glad no harm was done and pray for the bastard that I catch one day.


Damn guy, I've had 3 bmw's and I have not yet ran into that type of trouble... I don't think the car is the problem... maybe people in your area just don't like you. :dunno:


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

nahugry said:


> 2. the same person figured if they parked next to a BMW, then the owner would naturally be careful enough with their car not to bang their door.


+1
cheers
vern


----------



## tlm999 (Feb 8, 2006)

nahugry said:


> the same person figured if they parked next to a BMW, then the owner would naturally be careful enough with their car not to bang their door.


No matter what I'm driving, I always look for the most expensive car to park next to using the theory above. There is usually also a small section of most parking lots where employees park. Since they are likely to stay at work, and therefore parked, longer than the average customer, this is also a good area to park in. Nothing safer than parking between two cars that are unlikely to move.


----------



## geneo1954 (Oct 22, 2006)

I see where you are coming from I to value my car an go out of my way to prevent anything to happen to it.Back in the early 70s My first car which was brand new I went out of my way to park it a go into a fish house in Chicago on the south side only to come out an have a ass hole park right on my side I had to climb into the passenger side


----------



## bimmercontrol (Jul 15, 2007)

the guy was prolly just pushing buttons but one thing i remember is that my old driving instructor always said to park beside the best car you can find, that person is least likely to ding you :thumbup:


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

tlm999 said:


> No matter what I'm driving, I always look for the most expensive car to park next to using the theory above. There is usually also a small section of most parking lots where employees park. Since they are likely to stay at work, and therefore parked, longer than the average customer, this is also a good area to park in. Nothing safer than parking between two cars that are unlikely to move.


I hate you! I park AWAY from everyone else with no other spots taken near me because I DONT want you parking next to me! Find one of the other 100 empty parking spots that aren't next to mine!


----------



## B-Pecan (Sep 25, 2007)

BmW745On19's said:


> I hate you! I park AWAY from everyone else with no other spots taken near me because I DONT want you parking next to me! Find one of the other 100 empty parking spots that aren't next to mine!


... and you wonder why some people go out of their way to put a ding in your car... :tsk:


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

B-Pecan said:


> Damn guy, I've had 3 bmw's and I have not yet ran into that type of trouble... I don't think the car is the problem... maybe people in your area just don't like you. :dunno:


Yep, Probably Ex-girlfriends. :rofl:


----------



## tlm999 (Feb 8, 2006)

BmW745On19's said:


> I hate you! I park AWAY from everyone else with no other spots taken near me because I DONT want you parking next to me! Find one of the other 100 empty parking spots that aren't next to mine!


Sorry about that but to protect my car I prefer to choose which car I park next to rather than take a chance on who might choose to park next to me. If I can park my BMW between a Ferrari and a Lamborghini by choice, I feel safer than wondering who will take the empty spots next to me. Hate me all you want, but I know you won't ding my car any more than I'll ding yours.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

B-Pecan said:


> ... and you wonder why some people go out of their way to put a ding in your car... :tsk:


No one has dinged my car. 



tlm999 said:


> Sorry about that but to protect my car I prefer to choose which car I park next to rather than take a chance on who might choose to park next to me. If I can park my BMW between a Ferrari and a Lamborghini by choice, I feel safer than wondering who will take the empty spots next to me. Hate me all you want, but I know you won't ding my car any more than I'll ding yours.


I see where you are coming from, just be careful when you get in and out and park in your space.

However, if there are millions of empty spaces and I'm right next to a light pole with 2 spots taken up by myself and there are no other cars in the lot, please don't park next to me.


----------



## pauliec (May 22, 2007)

I really don't enjoy parking lots, at all. I got keyed in a movie theater lot two weeks ago -- about 4.5 inches long, deep gash, along the rear passenger side. I wasn't encroaching in multiple spots, either. Just a classic 5 series minding its own business.


----------



## B-Pecan (Sep 25, 2007)

BmW745On19's said:


> No one has dinged my car.


That statement wasn't really directed towards you, just used you as an example... but if you keep talking like that, eventually somebody will.


----------



## Motown328 (Jun 4, 2003)

BmW745On19's said:


> At the grocery store I always park in the back of the lot and take up 2-4 spaces. I do this because its a very large lot and it's never full, and if it is, tough break.


You must be the luckiest guy on here as doing that in the Detroit-area is a _sure-fire_ way of saying, "I don't like my car. Please crush it with random sporting goods equipment."

Double to quadruple parking here takes extra big :yikes:.


----------



## beachbuggy (Aug 11, 2005)

djfitter said:


> When I initially posted this thread I didn't really expect a literal answer to my question and certainly didn't expect to get dumped on by some over my stress level "cuz it's just a car".
> Yeah it's just a car, but damn it's only 2 weeks old and I just wanted to vent a little. FWIW, my stress level is as close to zero as one can get. My house is payed for, I'm retired, high 5 figure income on pensions and investments, NO nagging wife to deal with, No needy kids clamoring for money, No debt, and a brand new BMW in my garage. No stress here, it's all good.:bigpimp:
> 
> dj


Jeeeez, a retired sprinkler fitter with a high 5 figure pension! Are they hiring? jk. Yeah I agree there are too many jags in this world who just can't stand for someone to have a nice car.:behead:


----------



## Motown328 (Jun 4, 2003)

pauliec said:


> I really don't enjoy parking lots, at all. I got keyed in a movie theater lot two weeks ago -- about 4.5 inches long, deep gash, along the rear passenger side. I wasn't encroaching in multiple spots, either. Just a classic 5 series minding its own business.


Yeah, movie theatres are BAD business. A lot of punk kids with their friends having to prove they are bad. Or people amped up on whatever Hollywood tripe they saw making them act strangely in the parking lot.

I park waaaaaay away or take the Jeep when it's movie time.


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

djfitter said:


> When I initially posted this thread I didn't really expect a literal answer to my question and certainly didn't expect to get dumped on by some over my stress level "cuz it's just a car".
> Yeah it's just a car, but damn it's only 2 weeks old and I just wanted to vent a little. FWIW, my stress level is as close to zero as one can get. My house is payed for, *I'm retired*, high 5 figure income on pensions and investments, NO nagging wife to deal with, No needy kids clamoring for money, No debt, and a brand new BMW in my garage. No stress here, it's all good.:bigpimp:
> 
> dj


Damn. I pegged you for some bratty teenager.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Motown328 said:


> You must be the luckiest guy on here as doing that in the Detroit-area is a _sure-fire_ way of saying, "I don't like my car. Please crush it with random sporting goods equipment."
> 
> Double to quadruple parking here takes extra big :yikes:.


I can also buy a 5000 square foot house in Detroit for $10k. This is why I don't live in Detroit. :rofl:


----------



## djfitter (Sep 12, 2007)

Boile said:


> Damn. I pegged you for some bratty teenager.


Teenager at one time. Bratty, never.


----------



## Motown328 (Jun 4, 2003)

BmW745On19's said:


> I can also buy a 5000 square foot house in Detroit for $10k. This is why I don't live in Detroit. :rofl:


Actually, that is a 2000 sq. ft. house for $10,000! According to the summer action sales, that is. Had a couple one-million dollar homes go for $335k or so as well.

Gotta love the market!:tsk:


----------



## djfitter (Sep 12, 2007)

beachbuggy said:


> Jeeeez, a retired sprinkler fitter with a high 5 figure pension! Are they hiring? jk. Yeah I agree there are too many jags in this world who just can't stand for someone to have a nice car.:behead:


The pension is only about 40. The other 30 comes from investments.


----------



## wolfen (Jul 2, 2007)

Alot of you guys are using the law of attraction and getting exactly what you don't want by thinking too much about it. LOL!


----------



## ttgxc (Dec 22, 2006)

Many people are just very jealous. When I park in a parking lot, I just watch who I park next to. I do not park next to any POS' or any Coupe with those long doors. I try to park next to other nice clean cars and make sure no shopping carts are close.

My buddy in college had a mint 1988 Porsche 944 Turbo and he parked at the end of the parking lot at the store. Whenever I saw his car there, I parked right next to him  but obviously it was all in good fun.

One time my wife and I went out for Sunday morning breakfast. The parking lot was pretty full and towards the front, there was a really nice muscle carm but it was parked diaganolly across two spaces! what an asshole. If you are really afraid that your car getting dinged, don't drive it. It is one thing if you park by yourself at the end of the lot, it is another if you take up spaces to "protect" your car. Just like that Seinfeld where George is about to spit on that Mercedes because it parked in two spaces.


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

Lanc3r said:


> BMWs are magnets for trouble. I have been broken into numerous times, and vandalized several. Baseball bats do cool things to sheet metal and glass.
> 
> Id say be glad no harm was done and pray for the bastard that I catch one day.


Boy, you guys live in NASTY places. Here in the crowded northeast, nobody seems to really care what kind of car you drive, unless, of course, it's a Bimmer roadster or convertible (any size, any year). I'll admit that they attract some attention (but not THAT much).


----------



## Motown328 (Jun 4, 2003)

I wonder if, in Germany, it's the Chevys that get dinged? HA!


----------



## B-Pecan (Sep 25, 2007)

Motown328 said:


> I wonder if, in Germany, it's the Chevys that get dinged? HA!


Ha! you don't see many of those down there except for the americans that live there...


----------



## Motown328 (Jun 4, 2003)

B-Pecan said:


> Ha! you don't see many of those down there except for the americans that live there...


WHAT! You mean most Germans aren't driving Yukon XLs and H2s?!!!!!!:yikes:

Hahaha...:rofl:


----------



## bivouac (Aug 1, 2007)

I know how you feel about the dings.

I'm very careful about where I park....and the other day I was putting a computer in my car and ran the computer right into the side of the rear passenger side door. Took off a bunch of paint.

I'm such an idiot.

Although in a couple months I'll probably stop caring about it being pristine. Things are bound to happen and they can be repaired if they bother me that much. That's just what I keep in mind.

Plus, I got a BMW because of how it drives, not because of how it looks. Of course, it does look great, too. :bigpimp:


----------



## Motown328 (Jun 4, 2003)

bivouac said:


> Plus, I got a BMW because of how it drives, not because of how it looks. Of course, it does look great, too. :bigpimp:


Yeah, my e36 was past her prime paint-wise with swirls and a few scratches. And what you said is exactly what I said of her. When I am inside , it feels so good that I don't care what she looks like on the outside.

:tsk:


----------



## dihedral (Jun 27, 2007)

Specific instructions for repeat situation:
1. Retaliate by keying his vehicle, slashing tires, loosening oil filter and oil plug.
2. Send next few posts from jail.
3. We will try to stay in touch.


----------



## johnnybayonne (Feb 8, 2007)

*People!!!!!*



B-Pecan said:


> Damn guy, I've had 3 bmw's and I have not yet ran into that type of trouble... I don't think the car is the problem... maybe people in your area just don't like you. :dunno:


Most people think of their cars, as a box on wheels, to get from point A point B.:drive:
If they don't care about their own cars, they won't give a shizter about your shiny Bimmer!!:dunnoeople SUCK!!!!!!!


----------



## johnnybayonne (Feb 8, 2007)

*People!!!!*



djfitter said:


> You all know the drill. New car. Supermarket parking lot. Door ding paranoia. So i went during an off hour when the parking lot is half empty. I parked Waaaay out in the south 40. I come out of the store and low and behold, some Ahole is parked right up against my passenger side. He didn't touch me, trust me I looked VERY WELL at my doors. What I want to know is WHY F'ing people do this? There were parking places everywhere, many, many closer to the store than I was. I am not sure what I would have done to his truck had he dinged me, but it would have been something BAD.
> 
> dj


Most people think of their cars, as a box on wheels, to get from point A point B.
If they don't care about their own cars, they won't give a shizter about your shiny Bimmer!!People SUCK!!!!!!!


----------



## msalazar82 (Aug 21, 2007)

i tend to park next to a car thats equally as nice as mine, if not better. because i know that they will take care not to hit their doors against my car. vice versa


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

ProRail said:


> Boy, you guys live in NASTY places. Here in the crowded northeast, nobody seems to really care what kind of car you drive, *unless, of course, it's a Bimmer roadster or convertible (any size, any year). I'll admit that they attract some attention* (but not THAT much).


Hmm, I haven't noticed that. :dunno:


----------

